# 6 volt Tach



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Anyone know of a maker of a tach for a 6volt pos ground system. My N did not come with one, and on the older N's the only way to add them is to replace the governer. Not something I want to do. Just woundering. I plan to use the tractor, and it would be nice to know what engine RPM's I am running.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

I bought one about 17 years ago for my 46 Plymouth that had a 6 volt positive ground. I think I got it from J C Whitney. You might check with them.
Rod


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rodster _
> *I bought one about 17 years ago for my 46 Plymouth that had a 6 volt positive ground. I think I got it from J C Whitney. You might check with them.
> Rod *


You know I JUST got a JCW catalog in the mail and have not eaven looked at it yet. Forgot all about them. Thanks, I will check.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Nope no more. Seems they got rid of most of there old car stuff. I will keep looking.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Any one have any ideas?? I am striking out big time trying to find one.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

I was just reading that some 8N tractors had a cable driven tach.
I think it drove off the distributor. They are available but I am not sure what parts you need for the complete setup.
Rodster


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

OOPS
I did not read all of your original post that the original type will
not work with your set up. I will post if I find a 6 volt 4 cylinder positive ground tach. It is turning out to be hard to find.
Rodster


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Westach catalog shows 6 volt available, see link below


Westach Catalog page 9 

Might send them an email query, homepage link below

Westberg Manufacturing 

That's all I found so far doing internet search.

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *Westach catalog shows 6 volt available, see link below
> 
> 
> ...


Hey thanks. It a LOT more then I found. I will check with them.:thumbsup:


----------

